# Free and Open Source Android App - Magic Cube



## LeszekK (Jul 29, 2022)

Hello,

My name is Leszek - I am the author of an Android app 'Magic Cube' which, as of version 1.11.3, implements 53 different twisty puzzles, with 10 more already in the queue.

It also has a 3x3 solver (standard Kociemba), about 2500 Pretty Patterns for Cubes, Pyraminxes, Megaminx & Gigaminx, a user creator of bandaged cuboids up to size 7x7x7, and tutorials in many languages for every implemented object.

The app is completely free without any ads or anything. Enjoy!

Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/apps/deta ... rted.magic
Code available here: https://distorted.org/redmine/projects/ ... repository


----------



## LeszekK (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## LeszekK (Jul 29, 2022)

Next: all 8 Crazy Planets, Mastermorphix, Icosamate , Megamorphix (?), Masterball (?), highier-order Jings (?)


----------

